# ماكينة القشط



## هند رفاعي (23 نوفمبر 2007)

يا جماعة مطلوب من أختي الصغيرة بحث عن ماكينة القشط
يا ريت لو أي حد سمع عنها قبل كدة يفيدنا فيها علشان هى تايهة مش عارفة تعدي السنة دي:67: :67:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 نوفمبر 2007)

ماكنة القشط .

احدى المكائن الأنتاجية لأزالة المعدن والتشكيل بالقطع .

لها اهمية كبيرة لتسوية سطوح المعادن وعمل مجاري واعمال كثيرة , ولايقل ادائها عن بقية المكائن

الأخرى بل تتميز بأعمال متنوعة وكثيرة .

واترك الباقي لزملائنا الأعضاء للأضافة .

البغدادي .


----------



## هند رفاعي (23 نوفمبر 2007)

شاكرة جداً يا باشمهندس على المعلومات القيمة
هوصلها لأختي و أكيد إن شاء الله هتفيدها


----------



## ساامر (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*ماكينات القشط (المقشطه النطاحه)*

ماكينات تعمل لقشط وتسويه اسطح المعادن وتفتيح المجارى (key) والمجارى الداخليه للتروس
تتكون من 
1-التمساح
2-المنجله
3-جسم الماكينه
4-الموتور الكهربى
5-الزراع المحورى الترددى
6-الطاره(flywheel)
هذه الطاره تاخذ الحركه الدائريه من الموتور وتنقلها للزراع المثنتعليها بطريقه تجعله يتحرك لليمين مع كل نصف لفه للطاره ثم لليسار مع النصف الاخر(رايح جاى =لفه واحده)وينقل هذه الحركه للتمساح العلوى(مقشطه نطاحه)المثبت عليه اقلام القشط حسب نوع الشغل المطلوب
هى من مجال عملى لكن للاسف لالا يوجد لدى صوره لها 
مع كامل تقديرى
م\سامر
دمياط


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 نوفمبر 2007)

اذن مبدأ عمل المقشطة هو بتحويل الحركة الدورانية الى حركة ترددية للتمساح .

جزيل الشكر اخي ساامر ونتشرف بوجودك مشاركتك معنا .

تسلم وما قصرت لكن هناك تفاصيل اكثر عن اعمال وانجازات المقشطة ننتظر مساهمة الأخرين .

البغدادي :55:


----------



## أبو العُرّيف (24 نوفمبر 2007)

في هذه الحالة:
أعتقد بأن الكلمة ستكون (الكشط) وليس (القشط)
تحياتي


----------



## سالم اسماعيل (24 نوفمبر 2007)

ساامر قال:


> ماكينات تعمل لقشط وتسويه اسطح المعادن وتفتيح المجارى (key) والمجارى الداخليه للتروس
> تتكون من
> 1-التمساح
> 2-المنجله
> ...



 ينتج عن ماسبق الحركة الشوطية من شوطين هما شوط التغذية ويتم فية القطع وشوط الارتجاع (بدون قطع)
حيث أن شوط الارتجاع اقصر من شوط التغذية


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير على الاضافة .

ونطمح للمزيد .:20: 

تحياتي .:84:


----------



## هند رفاعي (24 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله الخير كله على إضافاتكم الثمينة
بجد مشكورة جدا


----------



## سالم اسماعيل (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*الة الكشط (the Shaping Machine)*

وانا ابحث عن الات الكشط وجدت هذا الموقع اتمني ان يعجبكم
http://www.technologystudent.com/equip1/shape1.htm

وشكرا:1: :1: :1:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .

موقع مفيد و مشاركة رائع .

البغدادي


----------



## هند رفاعي (26 نوفمبر 2007)

أشكركم على هذه المعلومات وشكرا يا باشمهندس على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## ديدين (10 أبريل 2008)

و الله الآن فهمت ما هي هذه الماكنة
هي إذن المكشطة أو آلة الكشط أو الكبش النطاح
بالفرنسي يسمونها (Etau limeur) 
و هي آلة قديمة أصبحت غير مستعملة الآن بعد أن عوضت بالمفرزة (Mailing) التي أداؤها و إمكانياتها أفضل بكثير.
و بالمناسبة فهي أول آلة تعرفت عليها في أول عمل تطبيقي في الورشة و كان ذلك في سنة 1980
و يجب القول أنه منذ ذلك الحين تغيرت كثير من الأمور داخل الورشات الصناعية.


----------



## ديدين (10 أبريل 2008)

و الله الآن فهمت ما هي هذه الماكنة
هي إذن المكشطة أو آلة الكشط أو الكبش النطاح
بالفرنسي يسمونها (Etau limeur) 
و هي آلة قديمة أصبحت غير مستعملة الآن بعد أن عوضت بالمفرزة (Mailing) التي أداؤها و إمكانياتها أفضل بكثير.
و بالمناسبة فهي أول آلة تعرفت عليها في أول عمل تطبيقي في الورشة و كان ذلك في سنة 1980
و يجب القول أنه منذ ذلك الحين تغيرت كثير من الأمور داخل الورشات الصناعية.


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (10 أبريل 2008)

شكرا للجميع على هذه المعلومات المفيده


----------



## أيمن عفيفي (11 يوليو 2009)

*لحظة من فضلك*



ديدين قال:


> و الله الآن فهمت ما هي هذه الماكنة
> هي إذن المكشطة أو آلة الكشط أو الكبش النطاح
> بالفرنسي يسمونها (etau limeur)
> و هي آلة قديمة أصبحت غير مستعملة الآن بعد أن عوضت بالمفرزة (mailing) التي أداؤها و إمكانياتها أفضل بكثير.
> ...


مين اللي قال ان المكشطة اصبحت غير مستعملة بالعكس دي لها دور حيوي ولايمكن الاستغناء عنها ويختلف عملها هن الفريزة ولكل منهما عملة ودورة في العملية الإنتاجية من فضلك صحح معلوماتك:72::57::86:


----------



## عباس سمير (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي سالم اسماعيل على الرابط


----------



## التكله (30 مارس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا لك على هذه المواضيع القيمة وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## kindheart186 (21 أبريل 2010)

http://www.technologystudent.com/equip1/shape1.htm

وشكرا :1:


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (21 أبريل 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## فادى ماهر (1 مايو 2010)

شكررررررررررررا


----------



## anbg 93 (7 مايو 2010)

نبذة صغيرة عن مكينة المكشطة تستخدم المكاشط المطتينختلفة كلمقشطة الناطحة و العربة تشقيل السطوح وعمل المجاري و وعمل الحزوز واشياء كثيرة قير ذالك


----------



## عبدالقادر وهب الله (11 مايو 2010)

ماكينهة تشغيل باداة قطع متردده تأخذ خط مكستقيم فى عملية القطع ينتج من ذلك سطح مستوى بواسطة تعامد الشغله مع ممر الحد القاطع ومكوناتها جسم الماكينه التمساح الراسمه العربه الصينيه المنجله والكرسى استخدامتها تستخدم فى تسوية الاسطح العدله والمائله عمل المجارى الغنفاريه وعمل مجارى حرف t و v وعمل الشكال المقعره العددوالادوات المستخدم قلم قشط عدل وقلم تفتيح مجارى قدمه ذات ورنيه


----------



## عباس سمير (12 مايو 2010)

سالم اسماعيل قال:


> وانا ابحث عن الات الكشط وجدت هذا الموقع اتمني ان يعجبكم
> http://www.technologystudent.com/equip1/shape1.htm
> 
> وشكرا:1: :1: :1:


 


شكرا على الموقع 

تحياتي


----------



## yasser elshrkwy (3 أغسطس 2010)

طريقة عمل المجارى الغنفارية 
اجو الافادة


----------



## ممدوح22 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد تقرير عن انواع المكاشط او كتاب عنها


----------



## توتا تويتى (31 ديسمبر 2011)

اريد فيديوهات للمخرطه والمكشطه والفريزه بأنواعها:63:
ياريت للاهميةالقصوى


----------

